# What Could Cause  Error Message  There Was An Error Writing The File In DNG Converter



## marinephoto (Jan 26, 2016)

I recently bought a new Nikon D7100 camera not supported by my version of Lightroom (ver 3.6). I downloaded Adobe DNG Converter 7.4.0.137 and have successfully converted a bit more than 1,000 D7100 RAW files. Tonight I inserted the day's card with a bit more than 500 images on it and the DNG converter converted 185 of them with no problem. At image 3186, however, it began delivering the error message in the screen shot below:










I don't think this is the result of a faulty card as I reinserted the card into the camera and all images preview with no problem. Does anybody know what might be causing this? And what can I do to fix it?


Thanks!



​


----------



## clee01l (Jan 26, 2016)

A good guess is that you have run out of space on the destination drive.  Also the converter uses working storage on the primary disk drive for temporary intermediate files.  This drive could have run out of free space.

You should try to keep about 100GB of free space on the primary drive for working storage and the Swapfile.


----------



## marinephoto (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank You! Thank You! Thank You! I had wondered about the space issue but was sure I had set up Adobe Converter to download the converted files to my hard drive which has plenty of room. After reading your email I checked and sure enough I had selected to save To The Same Source...which in this case was a card that did not have enough space. These were really important images shot for a client and saving them made my week! If you are ever in the the area of Acadia National Park give me a call and I'll give you a free boat ride!

Thanks!


----------

